# Giovanni Diodati



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 6, 2006)

Giovanni Diodati, Swiss Protestant divine, was born June 6, 1576 (430 years ago) and died on October 3, 1649. 

He is best known for his translations and annotations on the Bible, and for his participation in the Synod of Dordt.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2006)

> DIODATI, JOHN. Pious and Learned Annotations Upon the Holy Bible: Expounding the most difficult places thereof: By That Godly and Famous Divine, Mr. John Diodati, late Minister of the Gospel in Geneva. The third Edition. Corrected and much augmented, with additionall notes of the same Author, throughout the whole Work. And The Analysis upon each severall Book of the Old and New Testament, setting down the chief heads contained therein, being very much enlarged, is now fully compleated in this third Edition. London, James Flesher for Nicholas Fussell, 1651, large quarto. Giovani Diodati (1576-1649) eminent divine of the Reformed Church, Genevan Reformer, rigid Calvinist, one of the Genevan deputies to the Synod of Dort.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Oct 2, 2006)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Epigones-Theology-Reverence-Giovanni-Princeton/dp/091513862X/sr=8-2/qid=1159791879/ref=sr_1_2/102-7664806-1257760?ie=UTF8&s=books]Epigones: A Study of the Theology of the Genevan Academy at the Time of the Synod of Dort, With Special Reverence to Giovanni Diodati - William A. McComish [/ame]

McComish wrote the entry on him in the Oxford Encyclopedia of the Reformation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Epigones: A Study of the Theology of the Genevan Academy at the Time of the Synod of Dort, With Special Reverence to Giovanni Diodati - William A. McComish
> 
> McComish wrote the entry on him in the Oxford Encyclopedia of the Reformation.



Looks good, Chris!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 2, 2006)

John diodati's Doctrine of Holy Scripture
Andrea Ferrari

"This study begins with a discussion of the state of research on Diodati. this is followed by a survey of Diodati's life and work, focusing on his role within contemporary Protestantism. The history of the doctrine of Scripture is then considered in order to provide the relevant background to Diodati’s beliefs and to the significance of Scripture in the disputes that were part and parcel of the Reformation. The central element of the dissertation consists of a translation from Latin into English of the twenty-five theses concerning the doctrine of Scripture that he presented in 1596, when he graduated from the Academy of Geneva. There follows a detailed analysis of these theses in the light of the Protestant view of Scipture and the controversy with the teaching of the Church of Rome, especially as set out in the formulations of the Council of Trent. This analysis also draws on a work for which Diodati was well known to the English public, namely his _Pious Annotations upon the Holy Bible_, his greatest legacy after his translation of the Italian Bible. The study concludes with a brief evaluation of the significance of the continuity of the doctrine of Scripture in the history of the church, of the debate over the issue of authority between the Reformers and Rome, and of the way in which Diodati’s attitude to the translation of Scripture was governed by both the need for clarity and the theology of the Bible itself.”
Author’s Preface


----------

